# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Склонение числительных

## Marcus

Вы когда-нибудь встречали человека, который бы без специального обучения правильно склонял все числительные? Я лично научился этому в школе. То есть, по-моему, в разговорном языке склонение сложных числительных исчезлo или деформировалoсь. Интересно, откуда составители учебников узнали, как надо склонять эти слова? Это значит, что когда-то их употребляли правильно?

----------


## Lampada

ИМЯ ЧИСЛИТЕЛЬНОЕ  http://www.dofa.ru/open/book/1_russ/u122.htm

----------


## Marcus

Спасибо, Лампада, но я хотел бы услышать ответ на свой вопрос.

----------


## Marcus

Ещё в тему: как могут люди говорить "Сколько время", ведь "сколько" требует род. пад.

----------


## Lampada

> Спасибо, Лампада, но я хотел бы услышать ответ на свой вопрос.

 Если ты хочешь совершенствовать *свой родной русский язык*, то для этого тебе лучше перебраться сюда: http://newforum.gramota.ru/

----------


## Marcus

Я не говорю о совершенствовании своего языка, а о том, что реально существует в живом языке, а что - только на бумаге, и почему так происходит. Тем более иностранцам тоже было бы интересно, где у носителей языка возникают проблемы. Так, например, виды глаголов мы не путаем, это сложность только для иностранцев, а с числительными мы оказываемся в похожей с ними ситуации.

----------


## it-ogo

Склонение числительных вытекает из логики языка. Если человек остановится и задумается, как следует их склонять, он скорее всего сам дойдет до этих правил даже если отродясь не изучал формальную грамматику. Другое дело, что для досконального следования этой логике надо сильно напрягать внимание.

----------


## Lampada

> ..., а с числительными мы оказываемся в похожей с ними ситуации.

 У нас для таких случаев подвешена тема:  http://masterrussian.net/f15/типичные-ошибки-нередко-встречающиеся-в-речи-носителей-16103/

----------


## alexsms

> Вы когда-нибудь встречали человека, который бы без специального обучения правильно склонял все числительные? Я лично научился этому в школе. То есть, по-моему, в разговорном языке склонение сложных числительных исчезлo или деформировалoсь. Интересно, откуда составители учебников узнали, как надо склонять эти слова? Это значит, что когда-то их употребляли правильно?

 Вопрос совершенно актуальный. Склонение числительных - Ахиллесова пята русскоязычных. Другое дело, что этому можно научиться, если посидеть с правилами. Составители учебников, всё-таки, профессионалы и им можно доверять больше, чем людям на улице. Числительное - такая же часть речи, как и все остальные, т.е. числительное можно логически разложить, анализировать. Если удалось создать правила склонения числительных, значит, склонять их возможно. В приниципе, в любом языке любое правило имеет логику. Возможно, мы, не являясь специалистами, не улавливаем с ходу эту логику. 
По поводу "Сколько время?". Правильно будет "Сколько времени?" или "Который час?" (что редко употребляют). Мне кажется, "Сколько время?" - это смазывание, упрощение, прижившийся разговорный вариант. 
В разговорной речи мы часто что-то смазываем, ускоряем, нечётко произносим.

----------


## Eric C.

> Вы когда-нибудь встречали человека, который бы без специального обучения правильно склонял все числительные? Я лично научился этому в школе. То есть, по-моему, в разговорном языке склонение сложных числительных исчезлo или деформировалoсь. Интересно, откуда составители учебников узнали, как надо склонять эти слова? Это значит, что когда-то их употребляли правильно?

 Could you give any examples of wrong usage of cases for numerals? "Я видел шестью человек"?  ::

----------


## Oxygent

For example, you can hear "Я горжусь семи сотнями" which is incorrect (correct is "семью сотнями"). Or some people decline only the last word in numerals ("Я горжусь три тысячи шестьдесят тремя"), or only some of the words ("Я горжусь тремя тысячами шестесят тремя"). Correct would be "Я горжусь тремя тысячами шестьюдесятью тремя".

----------


## Lampada

*1. Одной из трудных норм для россиян остаётся норма склонения и написания числительных. Напомним основные сведения.* *Числительные делятся на:* *порядковые*: первый, сто двадцать пятый; *количественные*: восемь, восемнадцать, восемьдесят; *собирательные*: двое, восьмеро.  *В порядковых числительных* склоняется только последний компонент: *В две тысячи восьмом*_ году избран новый Президент Российской Федерации. _ _С две тысячи второго года прошло уже шесть подобных конференций._ – 
Ср. 
числительные:  *В тысяча девятьсот девяносто пятом*_ году вышло первое издание книги А.А. Петрова. 
Начиная с тысяча девятьсот семнадцатого года…; 
Начиная с три тысячи первого года…; _ 
прилагательные: _В двухтысячном году…; 
Кто-нибудь в трёхтысячном году скажет…; 
Начиная с трёхтысячного года…_  *Количественные числительные имеют* несколько образцов склонения:
а) один; 
б) два, три, четыре; 
в) пять – двадцать, тридцать; 
г) пятьдесят – восемьдесят; 
д) двести – девятьсот;
е) сорок, девяносто, сто. 
Количественные числительные отвечают на падежные вопросы:   _Падеж_ _Вопрос_ _Образец склонения_  _Именительный_ _Ско′лько?_  _Один миллион пять тысяч двести семьдесят три рубля_  _Родительный_ _Ско′льких?_  _Одного миллиона пяти тысяч двухсот семидесяти трёх рублей_  _Дательный_ _Ско′льким?_  _Одному миллиону пяти тысячам двумстам семидесяти трём рублям_  _Винительный_ _Ско′лько?_  _Ско′льких?_  _Один миллион пять тысяч двести семьдесят три рубля_  _Творительный_ _Ско′лькими?_ _Одним миллионом пятью тысячами двумястами семьюдесятью тремя рублями_  _Предложный_ _О ско′льких?_ _Об одном миллионе пяти тысячах двухстах семидесяти трёх рублях_     *Образцы склонения:*  _Четыреста сорок восемь квартир_ _Шестьдесят целых четыре десятых процента бюджета_ _Двое чужих детей (два чужих ребёнка). Трое неустановленных лиц (три неустановленных лица)_  _Четырёхсот сорока восьми квартир_ _Шестидесяти целых четырёх десятых процента бюджета_ _Двоих (двух) чужих детей. Троих (трёх) неустановленных лиц_  _Четырёмстам сорока восьми квартирам_ _Шестидесяти целым четырём десятым процента бюджета_ _Двоим (двум) чужим детям. Троим (трём) неустановленным лицам_  _Четыреста сорок восемь квартир_ _Шестьдесят целых четыре десятых процента бюджета_ _Двоих (двух) чужих детей. Троих (трёх) неустановленных лиц_  _Четырьмястами сорока восьмью квартирами_  _Шестьюдесятью целыми четырьмя десятыми процента бюджета_ _Двоими (двумя) чужими детьми. Троими (тремя) неустановленными лицами_  _О четырёхстах сорока восьми квартирах_ _О шестидесяти целых четырех десятых процента бюджета_ _О двоих (двух) чужих детях. О трёх (троих) неустановленных лицах_

----------


## maxmixiv

С числительными по-моему вообще никаких проблем нет, кроме как их трудно выговаривать, это да. Но это редко нужно. А на бумаге все сложные числа записываются цифрами.

----------

